# Demande de précision technique sur l'iPad "3"



## ptibat (14 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Ma question repose sur le fait que j'hésite entre l'achat d'un iPad 2 ou d'un nouvel iPad.

Un ami m'a confié que le giga de RAM présent dans ce nouvel iPad servait en grande partie voire uniquement à compenser les besoins pour l'affichage Rétina et que - de ce fait - l'iPad 2 délivre au final la même puissance avec deux fois moins de RAM.

Info ou intox ?

Je pose la question autrement : en admettant qu'un iOS 7 apparaisse dans x mois / années, l'iPad 2 se comportera t'il de la même façon que ce nouvel iPad ?

Pour ma part, je souhaite un investissement sur deux ou trois années minimum pour de la petite production musicale nomade, entre autres, via des applications plus ou moins gourmandes que je souhaite utiliser quelques années avant que l'iPad ne devienne obsolète avec les futures mises à jour d'iOS - et en remplacement de mon vieux macbook qui devient poussif.

ps : je me fiche un peu de la qualité d'affichage du nouvel iPad 

Merci pour vos réponses !! 

ptibat


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

ptibat a dit:


> Un ami m'a confié que le giga de RAM présent dans ce nouvel iPad servait en grande partie voire uniquement à compenser les besoins pour l'affichage Rétina et que - de ce fait - l'iPad 2 délivre au final la même puissance avec deux fois moins de RAM.



à part quelqu'un du service deveoppement d'Apple, bien malin qui pourra te répondre... la seule chose que je peut te dire, c'est que oui, l'ipad 2 et 3 sont équivalent à la carte graphique et l'écran près... l'autonomie du 3 est un peu moindre du fait de l'écran résina, meme avec une batterie améliorée...

Si il y a bien une leçon apprise par apple, c'est que la puissance matériel n'est pas importante (elle ne fait pas de pub sur les 1Go de Ram par ex). Seule l'expérience utilisateur compte...



ptibat a dit:


> Je pose la question autrement : en admettant qu'un iOS 7 apparaisse dans x mois / années, l'iPad 2 se comportera t'il de la même façon que ce nouvel iPad ?



Encore une fois, si tu connais quelqu'un qui sait à quoi ressemble IOs7, ça m'intéresse... Sinon, je pense que personne sur le forum ne possède de boule de cristal... à priori pour être tranquille, j'opterai pour le nouveau si je devais en acheter un aujourd'hui... possédant le 2 depuis sa sortie, je m'abstiens et je ne constate aujourd'hui pas de ralentissement ou autre. Mon conseil? Achète pour ton besoin du jour, pas pour l'éventuel besoin de demain... de toute façon dans 3 sans, il y aura eu plusieurs générations avec leur lots de nouveauté, alors comment savoir si tu n'aura pas changé d'ici là, ou comment se comportera l'ipad 3?



ptibat a dit:


> ps : je me fiche un peu de la qualité d'affichage du nouvel iPad


----------



## ptibat (15 Mai 2012)

Prenage de taureau par les cornes, je l'ai appelé ce matin, il m'a simplement dit qu'il a lu l'info quelque part. J'engage la discussion ici car - mis à part le fait que l'on puisse lire tout et n'importe quoi sur le net - cette info ne me semble pas complètement idiote. 

J'ai lu pas mal de tests, avis et benchmarks avant de poster, rien ne vient confirmer cette info.

Ceci dit, tu as raison, j'ai un besoin à satisfaire mais la question du coût ne m'est pas complètement indifférente ! J'ai donc un penchant pour l'iPad 2, à priori suffisant pour mon utilisation actuelle, je viens du monde PC à la base et je n'ai jamais vraiment raisonné en termes d'expérience utilisateur. J'ai déjà revendu un iPad 1 parce qu'il devenait poussif ! C'est sûrement cet état d'esprit qui m'éloigne de la fanboyite (quoiqu'à y regarder de plus près, tout à une pomme chez moi)

Concernant iOS7, j'ai pas mal d'infos sur sujet mais je ne peux rien te dire au risque de devoir t'éliminer  /mythomanie inside/

Merci pour ton avis, Moumou92 !


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2012)

Oui, l'iPad 3 serait même moins véloce que le deux du fait de la mémoire accaparée par l'écran Retina.

Les tests de tous les sites spécialisés le prouvent.

Mais bon, c'est imperceptible souvent. Néanmoins, on ne gagne pas en puissance, c'est évident.


----------



## ptibat (18 Mai 2012)

Ta réponse me conforte dans mon choix, c'est pas rien vu la différence de prix !!

Merci Gwen !


----------

